# APR BBQ IX Information - 10.24.2009



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Register at APR Today!* | *See Who's Registered!*
*Follow Us on Facebook!* | *Let friends and family on Facebook know you'll be attending!*
*Add to your Calendar!*

*Event Date*
October 24th, 2009
*Event Location*
APR LLC
4800 US-280 West
Opelika, AL 36801
*Driving Directions*
Google Maps
*Event Highlights*
***APR’s Customer Appreciation Day and 9th Annual BBQ
***Car show with hundreds of VWs, Audis and Porsches
***APR’s Famous Stage III Raffle
***Free Lunch Catered by Byron’s BBQ
***Tour the New APR Performance Campus
***Technical Seminars from APR’s Engineering Team
***Special Guest Speakers from some of the Industry’s Finest Brands
***Sneak Peak into What’s Coming Up from APR
***APR Motorsport’s Koni Challenge Race Team Tour
***Instillation of APR’s Performance Product Line On Site
***On Site APR ECU Upgrades
***Biggest Sale of the Year on All APR Performance Products
***Fun Events for all Guests
***Supervised Playground and Day Care
*Photos from Last year*
*Full Gallery*


----------

